# A commuting dog?



## VentureForth (Jan 22, 2018)

Not exactly a "Hachiko" story, but fun anyway:

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/907381/Dog-travelled-train-alone-Birmingham-New-Street-changed-Huddersfield-missing-appeal


----------



## The Iron Horse (Jan 26, 2018)

Amazing story. Doesnt surprise me to find out it was a Doberman who managed to do this. They are spooky-smart dogs. They are considered one of the top 5 smartest dog breeds, though I would personally rank them first or 2nd.

I hope they find this cute fellow's family, though it kinda seems like they arent looking very hard for him. Sad.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 29, 2018)

While I'm generally amenable to the idea of train passengers traveling with a dog, I'm not sure I'd be pleased if I saw an unattended Doberman riding my train. If nothing else, it would put me in mind of this movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068491/


----------



## The Iron Horse (Jan 30, 2018)

John Bredin said:


> While I'm generally amenable to the idea of train passengers traveling with a dog, I'm not sure I'd be pleased if I saw an unattended Doberman riding my train. If nothing else, it would put me in mind of this movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068491/


LOL!! That was a good old movie - VERY 70's, but still fun to watch. The Daring Dobermans and The Amazing Dobermans were good, too.


----------

